# Group Against Paylakes Using Wild Fish



## Mushijobah

Hey All,

Hopefully this doesn't upset anyone, but I'm sure a few of you would be interested in this group. Don't shoot the messenger!

It's called "Exposing Paylakes". Basically they bring to light the illegal capture and sale of wild catfish and also expose the seemingly flawed premise of having these wild, old, large predators being sold to the highest bidder.

It is legal in a few neighboring states, but illegal in Ohio. We've all heard the stories of poachers on the Scioto, Muskingum, GMR, Etc. keeping and selling our wild river monsters to paylakes.

The group also highlights the mistreatment of these fish during transport, and at at the paylakes.

Anyways, sure, it's a bit biased, but it brings to light an issue many are not aware of.

Link to the group:
https://www.facebook.com/ExposingPaylakes

Link to their "documentary" (not exactly scientific, but brings up good points)


----------



## Fisherman 3234

It is a good page, definitely check it out!!! Another is Anglers Against Commercial Fishing. Thanks for posting Kyle!!!


----------



## Flathead76

That video makes me sick. Wish the DNR would shut these people down.


----------



## slimdaddy45

They should be stocking carp or farm raised cat instead of raiding the rivers for this great fish . These fish dont live long in these small pondsthats why they keep stalking them so yes it does need to stop or more regulatins on this


----------



## Pingdad

Great page.. Glad to be a part of it!


----------



## Salmonid

remember, Ohio DNR is doing what they can but fish farms fall under the Dept of Agriculture and that's where a lot of the problems come into play. there are many issues but the biggest is that folks are taking "our" ( the publics resources) out and reselling them to be used as profit on private waters. The rate of which the big cats are being depleted is 100 fold faster then they can regrow, not hard to figure out what happens to a fishery with a huge gaping hole in it for all the big spawning age fish to fall out of. Duhhhh.
Many of us have and will continue to push Ky and Indiana to limit their commercial fishing efforts to not allow the big fish to be taken. We applaud Ohio's efforts so far in the fight!

Salmonid


----------



## throbak

Good page you would be surprised at the people that dont have a clue and this is all from THEIR info nothing made up I look at this like a fire tri but with CF Paylakes and the demand as the parts of the triangle take away any of them and the Resource wins Keep it up Repo the whole bunch are getting a little worried with Indiana's regs coming up for comment at a public Meeting Aug 24 at spring Mill state Park has got them scrambling


----------



## Mrseaark77

It's a great page really let's people see what's happening to public waters sad that they are being raped dry


----------



## catfishcc

There is a lot to be done with people taking fish from our lakes and rivers to sell for profit. Or just taking fish out of our lakes and putting them in there own ponds. Very aggravating!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Paylakes and Commercial Fisherman are ruining the ohio river and other major rivers. We don't see it in our area here along the Tusc and upper Muskingum nearly as much, but these paylakes are stocking 10s of thousands of pounds of fish and killing them all! and there are several lakes!!! If each and every one of us can convert 1 paylaker it would make a difference.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

They have been hitting around Marietta, cp1 is just down the road.... There are guys taking Flats from every river in Ohio, no doubt about it.


----------



## Predator225

Fisherman 3234 said:


> They have been hitting around Marietta, cp1 is just down the road.... There are guys taking Flats from every river in Ohio, no doubt about it.


You are right about CP1, I was fishing a tournament on the Ohio several years ago and was pressed for time, so I stopped there to get bait. The kid working there asked me where I was fishing, told him the Ohio - he then said
if I caught any flatheads to bring them back there and the owner would pay me $5 - $10 a piece depending on size for each fish. I told him that was illegal, his response was "Ain't nobody cares 'round here"....Nice


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Exactly.....


----------



## Roscoe

In Philadelphia the Sushi dealers pay $2.00 per lb.for Carp and Catfish that come from the Nasty Delaware River.


Roscoe


----------



## Mushijobah

Roscoe said:


> In Philadelphia the Sushi dealers pay $2.00 per lb.for Carp and Catfish that come from the Nasty Delaware River.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Wow....I knew my Philadelphia roll tasted weird!


----------

